# Indiginus presents Blue Street Brass



## tcollins (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi everyone!

We've teamed up with Tom Gauger at Impulse Record to create Blue Street Brass, a collection of authentic instruments from the early 1900s and late 1800s, played in a style reminiscent of the turbulent days of the 1930s and 1940s, with just a touch of Film Noir.

The emphasis is on singing sustained notes, and features a new custom scripted legato effect. Great for big band, Broadway, or even re-creating the sound of an 1890s brass ensemble.

Instruments include 2 trumpets (with various mutes including an awesome plunger), cornets, flugel horn, trombone, euphonium, mellophone, saxhorn, tuba, bugles, and some ensemble patches.

For Kontakt 5.5.2+ Full version.
$79

The MIDI file and Kontakt multi for the music in the trailer are included with the download. Also, you can hear the naked version in the Soundcloud link below.

Thanks!
-TC


----------



## Fleer (Jul 6, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## Satorious (Jul 6, 2017)

Well done Indiginus, I really like this! The only thing which isn't really working for me is the instrument selection (CC15). Would be great to also have each of the instruments available as a seperate nki (without the selector and purged samples).


----------



## elpedro (Jul 6, 2017)

The demo's sound great TC.Indiginus just keeps getting better!


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jul 7, 2017)

I just bought a brass library last night for classic jazz sounds and was thinking, it's a shame there's no mute trumpets, flugel horn or tuba, and then this morning I see this. Instant buy. Once again incredibly generous pricing, thanks Indiginus.

Also Euphonium... Could this be the library that @Rodney Money fellow was asking for?


----------



## rottoy (Jul 7, 2017)

I assume there's no sampled legato?
It's good though that sampled brass responds really well to SIPS Legato.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 7, 2017)

I have had this for a while. It sounds really good and is very playable.


----------



## tcollins (Jul 7, 2017)

rottoy said:


> I assume there's no sampled legato?
> It's good though that sampled brass responds really well to SIPS Legato.


Correct, no sampled legato, but an adjustable scripted legato designed for this library. You can hear it at work in the teaser video.


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Jul 7, 2017)

Damn that sounds hot and sexy! Excellent job once again!


----------



## ScarletJerry (Jul 7, 2017)

Are there any other demos or a walkthrough? I'm ready to pull the trigger on this. Would love to hear the soaring trumpet and the trombone with vibrato.

-Scarlet Jerry


----------



## tcollins (Jul 7, 2017)

ScarletJerry said:


> Are there any other demos or a walkthrough? I'm ready to pull the trigger on this. Would love to hear the soaring trumpet and the trombone with vibrato.
> 
> -Scarlet Jerry


I am on my way back to the studio to do a walk-through. I'll have it posted later today.


----------



## robgb (Jul 7, 2017)

This sounds amazing. And only $59? How long does the intro sale last?


----------



## Alohabob (Jul 7, 2017)

tcollins said:


> I am on my way back to the studio to do a walk-through. I'll have it posted later today.


Are you going to post it in this thread because I'm interested in seeing it as well. I like seeing individual instruments played, what it looks like in midi, knowing if there's keyswitching, etc. Thanks!


----------



## fitzo (Jul 7, 2017)

As with all your libraries, Tracy, instant fun. It never takes me more than a couple of minutes to be happy with my purchases from you.


----------



## tcollins (Jul 7, 2017)

Alohabob said:


> Are you going to post it in this thread because I'm interested in seeing it as well. I like seeing individual instruments played, what it looks like in midi, knowing if there's keyswitching, etc. Thanks!


The walkthrough is done- I posted it up in the opening post, just under the trailer.
There is only one keyswitch function, which toggles the Legato effect on/off. There are CC's assigned to several controls, which are listed in the user guide, which you can download on the product page.


----------



## tcollins (Jul 7, 2017)

robgb said:


> This sounds amazing. And only $59? How long does the intro sale last?


Thanks! Probably about two weeks.


----------



## rvb (Jul 8, 2017)

Bought this yesterday! Some sounds are recorded nicely, just having trouble to make it sound 'not synthy' at the moment, but for that price I can live with it and just will have to practice more with this ! Thanks!!


----------



## tcollins (Jul 8, 2017)

Thank-you for the kind comments and for your support, especially in the case of this library where Indiginus steps out of it's comfort zone (no guitar picks involved)!

-TC


----------



## wcreed51 (Jul 8, 2017)

Congratulations Tracy, this sounds amazing!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jul 10, 2017)

tcollins said:


> Thank-you for the kind comments and for your support, especially in the case of this library where Indiginus steps out of it's comfort zone (no guitar picks involved)!
> 
> -TC


Well I really enjoy your Wurli library and I don't think there were any guitar picks in that either. Keep up the good work.


----------



## tcollins (Jul 22, 2017)

The intro price of $59 ends after Sunday, July 23, 2017.
After that it goes to $79.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Jul 22, 2017)

Just picked this up yesterday. I love the interface and the whole concept, including the impulse responses for the old mics. The brass ensemble patches and the growling trumpet mute patch are the highlights for me. I love everything that Indiginus creates, and as a hobbyist, I appreciate the modest price point. I can't wait to combine these sounds with Piano in Blue or the Gramophone Upright IAP from iGrand piano for that "retro" feeling.

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## macmac (Jul 22, 2017)

I bought it a few days ago. Very playable. Love it. Adds something special to my libraries.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jul 23, 2017)

I bought this last night, and spent most of the small hours having major fun. My wife thought I'd turned the music room into some kind of prohibition era speak easy, only with more booze.

This is going to be epic with used with Project Sam Swing libraries.


----------



## PeterN (Jul 23, 2017)

I like this library a lot also, but would be keen to see pictures of those old instruments. Even a video of when the recording was done. I mean, hey, did they really have a saxhorn from 1865, a 1894 euphonium etc.? And old microphones? If so, I mean, even half of this, hey, the sale could have exploded with a few videos of the toys, instruments, videos of the recording process and such.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jul 23, 2017)

PeterN said:


> I like this library a lot also, but would be keen to see pictures of those old instruments. Even a video of when the recording was done. I mean, hey, did they really have a saxhorn from 1865, a 1894 euphonium etc.? And old microphones? If so, I mean, even half of this, hey, the sale could have exploded with a few videos of the toys, instruments, videos of the recording process and such.



Check the documentation folder - theres a .pdf with pictures of the instruments.


----------



## PeterN (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks Mikey.

(Should have done that, my bad)

Still I would be keen to see them blowing them. (Just imagine the sales potential of this library with plenty curiosities and details). Oh well, ..I might just hear Mick Jagger singing 'you cant always get what u want...'.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jul 24, 2017)

PeterN said:


> Still I would be keen to see them blowing them.



There are some sites on the internet that cater to that......


----------



## X-Bassist (Jul 24, 2017)

PeterN said:


> Thanks Mikey.
> 
> (Should have done that, my bad)
> 
> Still I would be keen to see them blowing them. (Just imagine the sales potential of this library with plenty curiosities and details). Oh well, ..I might just hear Mick Jagger singing 'you cant always get what u want...'.



Actually would be nice to see the horn picture change on the interface as you switch the instruments. Would have made for a long background scroll, or doing it as an overlay slider that changes just the picture of the horn itself against the wall. Give us an instant idea of what instrument is being played before we hit a key.


----------



## PeterN (Jul 24, 2017)

Heres my - probably annoying - commentary on the marketing and idea workshop of this library. Its had more potential than a forgotten jazz band. Its real name: "The Dead Orchestra". Add to that fancy videos of digging up, recording and presenting those 19th C Euphoniums and old Soviet microphones, dammit.


----------



## dathyr1 (Jul 24, 2017)

I guess I missed the saie deadline, didn't see this post till today. Question on the Trombone sounds. Can you produce
slide effects with the Trombones. I used to play Trombone back in High School.
Demo and Walkthrough sound great.

Again just curious,
Dave


----------



## Polkasound (Jul 24, 2017)

I purchased this library last night, because I thought it would be nice to have a library of old instruments like this in my back pocket for when I need them. Without a doubt Blue St. Brass is a lot of fun to play, but as I suspected, the reasons why this is an inexpensive library become obvious.

The samples of some instruments are rather unwieldy in that the volume can really jump from one dynamic zone to another, and from one adjacent note to another. Creating a good track will require mindful playing and/or editing of velocities. Turning the velocity all the way down and using the mod wheel for dynamic seems to help tame those jumps, but you'll likely want to apply corrective MIDI CC editing to your tracks either way.

As you play scales, you will notice with some instruments that the attacks of the samples lack continuity. One note can have a sharp attack, and then the note right next to it can have a mushy attack.

Some of the instruments play with a synthy feeling, but that can be tamed a little by going into Kontakt edit mode and adjusting the ASDR (rounding out the curve of the attack seems to help) and then adjusting the legato parameters to taste.

Although Blue Street Brass certainly won't win any quality control awards or compete with more expensive libraries, it covers a gap in the market by providing the sounds of some really old instruments (and through really old mics.) Would I use Blue St. Brass on my next album? I wouldn't hesitate layering the instruments with other libraries for ensemble parts, but for exposed parts, probably not -- at least not until I can get under the hood and tweak the samples for continuity. (But that will have to wait, as 8Dio's Adagietto is first on my list of VIs to fix up.)

Anyway, I'm not posting this to dampen sales, because it really is a neat library and I don't regret buying it. On a fun scale, it's a 10. The legato controls will help you hone the feel of the instrument to your playing style. I have no doubt a lot of musicians are going to find many uses for the instruments in this library, but the underwhelming depth of the sampling will undoubtedly limit how the instruments might be featured on more demanding projects.



dathyr1 said:


> Can you produce
> slide effects with the Trombones.



There are no sampled or scripted slides, but it's a great-sounding trombone that takes pitch bending well.


----------



## tcollins (Jul 25, 2017)

Ouch, that quality control comment stings quite a bit, since that is something we pride ourselves on. This was the first Indiginus release where I didn't normalize the samples, which probably accounts for any inconsistency in levels. 
I appreciate the comments, and I will consider updating Blue Street Brass to fix this.
-TC


----------



## Polkasound (Jul 25, 2017)

TC, I apologize for the sting. That certainly wasn't my intention as I respect the work that you and all developers do, and especially appreciate the thought and ingenuity that Indiginus put into creating such a unique product.

Obviously, to release a library of 22 instruments at such an attractive price, concessions had to be made somewhere along the way. When I noodled around with Blue Street Brass, I found them, but that doesn't diminish the hard work that you do nor the overall value of the product. My only purpose was to inform musicians what makes BSB $79 and not $279 so that they can make a more informed decision when it comes to weighing their VI options.


----------



## tcollins (Jul 25, 2017)

No need to apologize, Polkasound, and I sincerely appreciate your comments. Any library can be better, and one of the great things about VI-C is that developers get to hear directly from those who buy and use their libraries.
-TC


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jul 26, 2017)

The first three patches alone are more than the asking price to me. I've gone all film noire as a result. Anyway, got to dash I'm meeting Fat Tony and Luigi 'The Lama' to discuss some business......


----------



## Polkasound (Jul 26, 2017)

mikeybabes said:


> The first three patches alone are more than the asking price to me.



Some of the patches are pure gold. If I wrote and published post about everything I like about Blue Street Brass, VI-Control would probably send me a bandwidth usage bill.


----------



## dathyr1 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi tcollins. I will be getting this Brass library, but need to hold off just a little while cause of going in for knee surgery August 10th. I will buy soon as I get my knee back in shape and to my music computer. Thank you for the demo and walkthrough-sound great.

Curious question, how well does this library work with a Breath controller or a midi wind instrument. I have a Yamaha WX11 that I use from time to time with various wind libraries. Pretty cool instrument and have fun with it.

take care,
Dave


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 18, 2017)

Just spent nearly the whole evening noodling with this library. Crikey it’s fun. Really fun. I think this must be the best thing I’ve bought in simply ages.....


----------



## kurtvanzo (Oct 18, 2017)

Yes, I've added many of them to my template. Great for warm brass.


----------



## gregh (Oct 18, 2017)

Had not heard of this until someone mentioned it in another thread. Very impressed by such an interesting collection of instruments. Will definitely buy it when the next sales come around


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 6, 2017)

Missed this one when I was off the boards for awhile. Some solid sounds on the walkthrough. The _inconsistencies _of some of the individual instruments, mentioned in the thread, probably attribute to the incredible/realistic sound of those ensemble patches. 

Screwing too much with the individual patches could alter those ensembles. So, perhaps a few more ensemble arrangements/patches would be in order instead of said individual tweaks? Anyway, sounds great, and I look forward to picking this up in the near future.


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 6, 2017)

Every now and then when I have a little free time, I go under the hood and smooth out the note-to-note inconsistencies of some of the instruments. It's time-consuming, but it's been making a world of difference. I don't overwrite the original .nki file though -- I save my edits in a new .nki file.

I think you'll really like Blue Street Brass. It's a lot of fun to play.


----------

